# Heart burn



## Ice (21/8/15)

Sorry guys i have a kina stupid question to ask, can e juice cause hart burn. If eperienced some bad hart burn and dont know from what. If anybody knows please gove me a shout, thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (21/8/15)

Nicotene can cause reflux which can cause heartburn (especially if you have a hernia)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (21/8/15)

method1 said:


> Nicotene can cause reflux which can cause heartburn (especially if you have a hernia)


i agree i had baad heartburn when i changed to the subox mini but think that was due to a lot more absorption compared to the twisp edge after i went down to 6 mg it went away


----------



## Pixstar (21/8/15)

I usually suffer from heart burn when I over indulge in certain foods etc, also sometimes when I smoked. Have not had heart burn from vaping, I use 3mg juice.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/8/15)

I got this a lot in the beginning. Now only when I over-do the lung hits on really low Ohm builds, like 0.2 and lower. Dropping your nic might help


----------



## Pixstar (21/8/15)

But having said that, I do experience quite a bit of wallet burn...they say it goes away eventually... I hope so...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

I had acid reflux so bad that I couldn't sleep lying down. Some foods made it worse but I dealt with this problem in varying degrees all the time, for many years. I will say this with absolute certainty, The problem is the foods you eat, it's not your vape. I vape 18mg so I'm getting a proper amount of of nic in and haven't had any kind of acid since January. Look into Banting guys, really.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (21/8/15)

Food is definitely a contributor - nicotene can also be part of the problem.

Vaping in this regard isn't nearly as bad as smoking but can still cause some reflux - varies from person to person but worth at least taking note of.

I've also had terrible reflux and solved it in other ways including diet. It's not cured but stays away as long as I stick to the program


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

method1 said:


> Food is definitely a contributor - nicotene can also be part of the problem.
> 
> Vaping in this regard isn't nearly as bad as smoking but can still cause some reflux - varies from person to person but worth at least taking note of.
> 
> I've also had terrible reflux and solved it in other ways including diet. It's not cured but stays away as long as I stick to the program


Nicotine in combination with certain foods could make the problem worse but not on its own. I would even go so far as to say that not even smoking can be blamed. Processed foods, wheat products, sugar, carbs... those are the culprits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (21/8/15)

Not trying to get into an argument but this stuff has been studied, smoking & nicotene relax the esophageal sphincter which can lead to reflux. If you have a pre existing condition like hiatal hernia vaping is definitely not doing you any favours.

If you're trying to find out whats causing reflux in your lifestyle, it's at least worth considering.

That said I agree that sugars and processed carbs are MAJOR causes of reflux and heart burn.


----------



## Ice (21/8/15)

Thanx everybody il look into it and find out then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (21/8/15)

i know that foods like brown bread and tomatoes give me heartburn from hell


----------



## Sir Vape (21/8/15)

Cinnamon vapes give me heartburn  but I still vape them

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

Cayenne Pepper.. give it a shot. seriously

https://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/cayenne

http://www.ehow.com/how_4881262_cure-reflux-using-cayenne-pepper.html

http://www.livestrong.com/article/508041-cayenne-acid-reflux/

http://howtogetridofheartburn1.blogspot.com/2012/08/cayenne-pepper-heartburn-cure-perfect.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

Ok, I have asked @Bumblebabe for some more info here, this has come up in her studies recently. She is just busy digging through weeks of material and will be along shortly to explain it better than I can. 

No one is arguing here @method1 we're just trying to get some clarity

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ice (21/8/15)

Thanx every one this forum is very helpfull


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

Alex said:


> Cayenne Pepper.. give it a shot. seriously
> 
> https://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/cayenne
> 
> ...


Hey, I wonder if there is a cayenne pepper vape out there somewhere? We love our cayenne, every meal we make gets a good sprinkle. Sometimes we even spike our coffee with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (21/8/15)

Put me on the spot 

Hi guys
I'm in no way an expert but this has come up and I found it to be one of the more interesting points.
Just like some of the so called "facts" you guys have had to deal with in vaping, acid reflux is the opposite to what we have been made to believe.

Here is a short snippet 
"" _Acid Reflux and the Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar in Banting 
Many people find when they embark on the LCHF way of life, their reflux goes away swiftly, and forever! No more yukky carbs and sugar for your body to battle with, and the problem is solved, never to return. 

If you are one of the unlucky ones who still has reflux sometimes usually because your stomach acid is TOO LOW by the way, give apple cider vinegar a try. You can start by measuring out a teaspoon in a glass of water prior to meals. It might take time but try to persevere. Often you have too little stomach acid with reflux (although the symptoms feel the same), and medication just exacerbates the problem and you become dependent on medication. Apple cider vinegar smoothly enables your body to do make the acid it needs_.""

The part I can not find now is that your gut acids need to be high to digest the foods you eat. Too low acid and you don't digest, and the food has no where to go. Undigested food goes up, that is what the reflux and heartburn is.
If your gut acids are at the correct levels then there wont be undigested foods to go up, regardless of weather your esophagus works properly or not. Acid reflux is a symptom, too low gut acids is the cause. 

@Ice , I do hope this helps you understand the cause better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

Bumblebabe said:


> Put me on the spot
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm in no way an expert but this has come up and I found it to be one of the more interesting points.
> ...



100%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (21/8/15)

PS
Totally agree with @Alex about the cayenne pepper.
I have been living with ulcers for years. Since we started Banting and using A LOT of cayenne pepper, I have not had an ulcer.
Again pushing up the gut acids to the correct levels has sorted out that problem as well.

Just saying


----------



## method1 (21/8/15)

Bumblebabe said:


> Put me on the spot
> 
> Hi guys
> I'm in no way an expert but this has come up and I found it to be one of the more interesting points.
> ...



Most docs will prescribe nexium or other PPI for reflux. I've sorted myself out by doing the opposite, ie taking HCL supplements and digestive enzymes. PPIs did nothing for me.

The combination of low carb & HCL supplementation really changed things for me, although I do find heavy vaping can sometimes trigger a bit of reflux. YMMV, IMO etc 

In the case of Hiatal hernia, there's a physical mechanism that's dysfunctional and requires a bit of extra care.


----------



## Ice (21/8/15)

Thanx bumbelbabe will see to geting myself sorted or maybe i should go of the sweeter juice to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

Ice said:


> Thanx bumbelbabe will see to geting myself sorted or maybe i should go of the sweeter juice to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think the sweetness would make much of a difference. What you could perhaps try is a higher VG or a lower nic as the nic or higher PG can sometimes be harsh on the throat and could be interpreted as reflux.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/8/15)

Alex said:


> Cayenne Pepper.. give it a shot. seriously
> 
> https://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/cayenne
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! Very interesting!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (22/8/15)

I found this useful:

http://chriskresser.com/what-everybody-ought-to-know-but-doesnt-about-heartburn-gerd/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

